# flato



## Dymn

Boas gente,

Como chamam em português às dores no lado do abdómen típicas de pouco despois de ter começado a atividade física? Em castelhano de Espanha "_flato_", e pelos vistos em inglês "_side stitches_" ou "_side aches_". O dicionário do WordReference dá _flato_ e _flatulência_. Posso confiar nele?

Agradeço desde já


----------



## pfaa09

Em Portugal, o termo informal é a _dor de burro._
Formalmente é denominada por _dor abdominal transitória_.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal, o termo informal é a _dor de burro._


----------



## Carfer

Em português chamo-lhe '_pontada_', que é um termo comum que julgo que a maioria das pessoas entende, mas não estou ao corrente dos usos específicos do desporto.
O dicionário da WR inglês-português faz a tradução correcta de '_side stitches_' como _'pontada_'. Que o dicionário espanhol-português traduza como '_flato/flatulência_' não me admira. Não é esse também o significado comum em espanhol? '_Flato/flato_' (ou, em linguagem corrente '_pedo_(ES)/_peido_(PT)) são sinónimos em português e espanhol.


----------



## gato radioso

Desculpem por ser tão frontal:
_"Un flato"_ pode ser uma pontada na barriga, o gás que têm os bebes depois de terem comido e também quando expeles uma flatulência.
Normalmente no último caso diz-se pedo.
Como curiosidade eu não descobri que a palavra correcta em espanhol era "pedo" até eu ser adulto. Era, de alguma maneira,  uma palavra "tabú" que raramente se pode ver escrita, e até então só a tinha ouvido na forma andaluza: "peo"
De facto, dizer "peDo" soa um bocadinho rebuscado, ao menos no sul do país, para um termo que é familiar.


----------



## Dymn

Carfer said:


> Não é esse também o significado comum em espanhol? '_Flato/flato_' (ou, em linguagem corrente '_pedo_(ES)/_peido_(PT)) são sinónimos em português e espanhol.


Nunca ouvi assim. Só "_flatulencia_". O único significado de "_flato_" que conheço é o que descrevi, então para mim não são sinónimos.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Nunca ouvi assim. Só "_flatulencia_". O único significado de "_flato_" que conheço é o que descrevi, então para mim não são sinónimos.


Não é termo que encontre muito, mesmo em português, mas '_flato_' está no DRAE, que, aliás, além de um americanismo e de outro significado caído em desuso, só regista essa acepção de flatulência. Foi o meu fundamento para dizer que são sinónimos.



gato radioso said:


> Como curiosidade eu não descobri que a palavra correcta em espanhol era "pedo" até eu ser adulto. Era, de alguma maneira,  uma palavra "tabú" que raramente se pode ver escrita


Tão tabu que vi os nossos merítissimos usarem frequentemente  nas sentenças o sinónimo, um tanto ridículo, de '_ventosidade anal_' (sim, - porquê a admiração? - há questões dessas que chegam aos tribunais e com as quais se gasta tempo, dinheiro e resmas de papel.). A alternativa, já adivinharam, era o tal '_flato_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não é termo que encontre muito, mesmo em português, mas '_flato_' está no DRAE, que, aliás, além de um americanismo e de outro significado caído em desuso, só regista essa acepção de flatulência. Foi o meu fundamento para dizer que são sinónimos.
> 
> 
> Tão tabu que vi os nossos merítissimos usarem frequentemente  nas sentenças o sinónimo, um tanto ridículo, de '_ventosidade anal_' (sim, - porquê a admiração? - há questões dessas que chegam aos tribunais e com as quais se gasta tempo, dinheiro e resmas de papel.). A alternativa, já adivinharam, era o tal '_flato_'.



Cuando uno quiere ser tan sofisticado que choca con la naturalidad... los resultados suelen ser perversos.


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil, a dor que se sente ao aumento repentino da circulação sanguínea, no lado do abdomen, se chama "dor de moça" ou "dor de viado". Não são nomes de minha lavra, eu só reporto...


----------



## zema

Solamente conocía _“flatulencia“_  y _“flato“_ con el sentido de _pedo._

A ese dolor en el abdomen que es común al correr le solemos decir _puntada/punzada en el costado_ por aquí.  A veces, “dolor de bazo“.

En México entiendo que le dicen _“dolor de caballo“_; parece bastante en sintonía con lo que mencionaba Pfaa.


----------



## Ari RT

Em linguagem técnica - por exemplo na academia ou entre atletas - sabe-se que essa dor provém do súbito aumento de fluxo de sangue no baço e pode-se chamá-la "dor de baço". Mas só entre pessoas que conhecem a etiologia da dor. Na fala popular, aquilo que referi acima. Isso para o Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

O Ari me aparece com cada uma, que me faz rir.


----------



## gato radioso

Meu Deus: se no México dizerem dor de cavalo também não é pouca coisa.


----------



## Ari RT

Vanda said:


> O Ari me aparece com cada uma, que me faz rir.


Eu não sou o autor das escolhas engraçadas do povo. Só estou contando...


----------

